# Albino Hoglets for Sale



## mchapman87737 (Oct 7, 2009)

Albino baby at 2 weeks-ready to leave mum in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bigbill (Nov 12, 2009)

How much are they cheers mate.


----------



## mchapman87737 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm sorry they are sold-more due nx week x


----------



## mchapman87737 (Oct 7, 2009)

Albino hoglates available in 4 weeks-please PM me for more info


----------

